# US Open



## peanutman04 (Jun 18, 2015)

Is it just me or Does FOX's coverage stink?
But they do have Holly Sonders!


----------



## Shane Dockery (Jun 18, 2015)

The one thing I hate about watching football on Fox is having to listen to Joe Buck talk. Listening to him talk golf is so much worse. 

That's one ugly looking course as well.


----------



## KyDawg (Jun 18, 2015)

Well they did give Tiger a lot of coverage. Last time I looked he was chasing down last place.


----------



## Shane Dockery (Jun 18, 2015)

Haha. Said the only person he was beating was the club pro.


----------



## peanutman04 (Jun 18, 2015)

Yea it is getting even harder to watch him.


----------



## mark-7mag (Jun 18, 2015)




----------



## T.P. (Jun 18, 2015)

Mercy!


----------



## rjcruiser (Jun 18, 2015)

I don't think it was too bad in the morning. The afternoon coverage I sped through on dvr...but saw a lot of Tiger which is a joke when he's 10 off the lead. But...they showed plenty of Fowler too.  Just wish they had coverage til play stopped.


----------



## mguthrie (Jun 19, 2015)

I can't stand joe buck. I hope they aren't doing the weekend coverage


----------



## walukabuck (Jun 19, 2015)

Don't mind the course but I do think the US open should look like an American course and not the British open. As for Tiger, never could stand the guy, but I'm almost embarrassed for him at this point.


----------



## toyota4x4h (Jun 19, 2015)

rjcruiser said:


> I don't think it was too bad in the morning. The afternoon coverage I sped through on dvr...but saw a lot of Tiger which is a joke when he's 10 off the lead. But...they showed plenty of Fowler too.  Just wish they had coverage til play stopped.



I saw them have coverage past 11pm live. Had the last couple groups finish up. Was on fs1 then they switched to fox after 8


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jun 21, 2015)

I love to play golf BUT this "left coast" course has to be the absolute worse to be a called a "golf course".  I really think that all of these professional golfers should have refused to play this venue for the U.S. Open Tournament.

In my opinion, I think that the idiots that designed and built this monstrosity inside of a rock quarry should have been neutered a long time ago.  The committee members that decided to hold the U. S. Open Golf Tournament at this venue should also have been laid to rest down really deep in the bowels of this rock quarry a long time ago too.

I also agree with others, Joe Buck should have stuck to being the ball-boy for a pee-wee league baseball team as he grinds my nerves every time that I hear his voice.  On a scale of 1-10, he rates about -9 in my opinion.

Now I will get off of my soapbox and find me something cold to drink.


----------



## walukabuck (Jun 21, 2015)

If  you could see the ball on this course that would be help. Why are they taking the US open and trying to turn it into the British? It's like Obama is running the USGA.


----------



## lbzdually (Jun 21, 2015)

These greens are horrible.  I think it was Brant Snedeker who hit a decent putt, but about halfway to the hole, it hit something on the green that made it jump and it killed all the speed.  On another green, Johnson hit a putt that broke left, then Day, who was basically on the same line hit the ball  and it broke right.  All because most of the green is dead with little clumps that knock the ball off course.


----------



## SouthPaw Draw (Jun 22, 2015)

Yeah Fox's coverage stinks, announcers were awful too.
Can't understand how a course in the pacific northwest could be so brown???


----------



## toyota4x4h (Jun 22, 2015)

Golf is my second fav sport..and as far as the course I liked it. Would love to play there as its a publice course too. I think it was great to get the game up there (pnw) and also to play the biggest usga event on a public access course. Like they were saying the top guys werent complaining bout the course. I think it was a tough challenge for them and they showed how good they really are. Dont worry noones trying to turn the us open into the british open..go overboard much?


----------



## rjcruiser (Jun 22, 2015)

toyota4x4h said:


> Golf is my second fav sport..and as far as the course I liked it. Would love to play there as its a publice course too. I think it was great to get the game up there (pnw) and also to play the biggest usga event on a public access course. Like they were saying the top guys werent complaining bout the course. I think it was a tough challenge for them and they showed how good they really are. Dont worry noones trying to turn the us open into the british open..go overboard much?



I thibk the layout was a typical us open set up.  Some holes had stupid features....the hummick on 13? What the heck is a hummick. And it being in the middle of the fairway is just dumb. But it again is a us open. 

The greens were really bad. Look at Grace's put on 17  It actually backed up on him the hole was so cratered.  You could see the ball bouncing all day out there. 

And you mention the top players not dissing on the course...I think Spieths answer at the trophy ceremony was very telling. He didn't say the course was good....he just mentioned the fans. 

The only thing I can blame it on is the fact that the west coast is in a huge drought and that helped in turning the golf course brown.


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Jun 22, 2015)

Was one ugly course


----------



## Barry Duggan (Jun 22, 2015)

Looked like they were playing pasture golf on a goat ranch.


----------



## toyota4x4h (Jun 22, 2015)

I liked it. Id play there anyday. That place is unique. Pinehurst is another I like thats not the generic american course design. Basically has sand down either side of every fairway.


----------



## Twiggbuster (Jun 22, 2015)

I could holly watch it.


----------



## Jetjockey (Jun 22, 2015)

It's a beautiful course.  It's just not like every other course in the U.S..  The greens were too fast, but then again, it's summer in the PNW.  For those of you that don't know, everything gets brown during the summer in the PNE because it doesn't rain during the summer up there.  Add on the lack of snow in the mountains which is leading to a big drought, and there isn't much water up there right now.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jun 22, 2015)

Jetjockey said:


> It's a beautiful course.  It's just not like every other course in the U.S..  The greens were too fast, but then again, it's summer in the PNW.  For those of you that don't know, everything gets brown during the summer in the PNE because it doesn't rain during the summer up there.  Add on the lack of snow in the mountains which is leading to a big drought, and there isn't much water up there right now.



Too fast? How about lacking grass on the greens!!

That course will NEVER get another PGA event..


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 22, 2015)

Jetjockey said:


> It's a beautiful course.  It's just not like every other course in the U.S..  The greens were too fast, but then again, it's summer in the PNW.  For those of you that don't know, everything gets brown during the summer in the PNE because it doesn't rain during the summer up there.  Add on the lack of snow in the mountains which is leading to a big drought, and there isn't much water up there right now.



I always chuckle at the cutting edge, smarter than the rest of the country, pseudo intellects of the west coast. Most of the west coast is in a drought and lacking for water. 

ARE YOU KIDDING ME??? Is the liberal left coast admitting that Saudi Arabia is smarter than they are? The Saudis have be desalinating and providing over 50% of their country with water for years and are in the process of building the largest solar powered desalination plant in the world. 

Where is the brilliant minds of silicon valley when it comes to a process nearly as old as man, and so simple, with the entirety of the Pacific Ocean at their disposal?

Wait, let me guess, the tree huggers of the PNW are afraid that if they tapped into that resource they would dry up the Pacific Ocean!


----------



## Jetjockey (Jun 22, 2015)

Browning Slayer said:


> Too fast? How about lacking grass on the greens!!
> 
> That course will NEVER get another PGA event..



Sure it will.  It's a fantastic course, but it's a tough course.  The greens could have been slowed down, but the USGS set the course up the way they wanted, and they wanted a tough course.  So that's what they got.  Guys can complain all they want. But this quote from the USGS's Mike Davis is very telling. 

"I would contend that there is no way — no way — a player would have success here at Chambers Bay unless he really studies the golf course and learns it," Davis said, via the New York Post. "The idea of coming in and playing two practice rounds and having your caddie just walk it and using your yardage book, that person's done [and] will not win the US Open."


----------



## Jetjockey (Jun 22, 2015)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I always chuckle at the cutting edge, smarter than the rest of the country, pseudo intellects of the west coast. Most of the west coast is in a drought and lacking for water.
> 
> ARE YOU KIDDING ME??? Is the liberal left coast admitting that Saudi Arabia is smarter than they are? The Saudis have be desalinating and providing over 50% of their country with water for years and are in the process of building the largest solar powered desalination plant in the world.
> 
> ...



How long has Suadi Arabia been located in the desert? How long has the West coast, specifically WA state, been in a drought?  And how long does it take to build a desalinization plant?  I guess the folks in WA are pretty stupid for not building a desalinization plant since they went into drought about 8 months ago.  What were those folks thinking?  Do you know where WA  state stores it's water for use in the summer?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 22, 2015)

Or perhaps the USGA and Chambers Bay thinks they are above the norm of what a USGA course should be. Albeit Jordan Spieth got the USGA to change their mind, and the par for the 18th.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 22, 2015)

Jetjockey said:


> How long has Suadi Arabia been located in the desert? How long has the West coast, specifically WA state, been in a drought?  And how long does it take to build a desalinization plant?  I guess the folks in WA are pretty stupid for not building a desalinization plant since they went into drought about 8 months ago.  What were those folks thinking?  Do you know where WA  state stores it's water for use in the summer?



Yet they are all over Climate Change and Environmental mitigation for decades to come. PULLLLEEEEEEZE. 

Lack of planning does not excuse short shortsightedness. If they want to tout themselves as being so environmentally conscious they would have addressed not tapping the rivers and streams decades ago.

California finally got it.

http://www.mercurynews.com/science/ci_25859513/nations-largest-ocean-desalination-plant-goes-up-near


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jun 22, 2015)

Jetjockey said:


> Sure it will.  It's a fantastic course, but it's a tough course.  The greens could have been slowed down, but the USGS set the course up the way they wanted, and they wanted a tough course.  So that's what they got.  Guys can complain all they want. But this quote from the USGS's Mike Davis is very telling.
> 
> "I would contend that there is no way — no way — a player would have success here at Chambers Bay unless he really studies the golf course and learns it," Davis said, via the New York Post. "The idea of coming in and playing two practice rounds and having your caddie just walk it and using your yardage book, that person's done [and] will not win the US Open."






And what would you expect Mike Davis to say? 

Here are some quotes that disagree... 

Henrik Stenson on Friday said navigating the greens at Chambers Bay was like “putting on broccoli.’’

Asked about that comment Saturday, fellow golfer Rory McIlroy shook his head. “I don’t think they are as green as broccoli,’’ he said. “I think they’re more like cauliflower.’’

Sergio Garcia, who on Thursday took to Twitter to rip the conditions of the greens, reiterated his criticism during an interview on the Fox telecast Saturday, saying it was like playing the NBA Finals on a basketball court that didn’t have a backboard and instead had slopes and holes on the court and that the greens are “not up to the standard’’ necessary for a U.S. Open.

“There’s no grass on a few of them,’’ said Louis Oosthuizen after shooting a four-under 66. “So it’s just dead. There’s a few holes where it doesn’t look really, really good.’’

"I think a lot of players, and I'm one of them, have lost some respect for the USGA and this championship this year for the greens," Horschel said. "And not only the greens, one of the biggest issues I have is for the fans. Here we are in the Pacific Northwest, where we haven't been since the late '90s for the PGA Championship, and the viewing is awful."


----------



## Jetjockey (Jun 22, 2015)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Yet they are all over Climate Change and Environmental mitigation for decades to come. PULLLLEEEEEEZE.
> 
> Lack of planning does not excuse short shortsightedness. If they want to tout themselves as being so environmentally conscious they would have addressed not tapping the rivers and streams decades ago.
> 
> ...



Why would you fix a problem that doesn't currently exist?  Again, I ask, where does WA get their water?  Here's a hint!  Rain fall amounts, have been average!....  So smart guy, explain it to everyone.  Then tell everyone what happens when you tap those rivers and streams, and explain what that does to salmon runs!  BTW, there is probably no other place in the country that has "tapped" the rivers and streams like the PNW.  

You think you know so much about WA state?  Why, with average rainfall amounts, is the state in a drought emergency?


----------



## Jetjockey (Jun 22, 2015)

Browning Slayer said:


> And what would you expect Mike Davis to say?
> 
> Here are some quotes that disagree...
> 
> ...



The quote I posted was before the tournament was even played, when they could have watered the course and slowed it down.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 22, 2015)

Jetjockey said:


> Why would you fix a problem that doesn't currently exist?  Again, I ask, where does WA get their water?  Here's a hint!  Rain fall amounts, have been average!....  So smart guy, explain it to everyone.  Then tell everyone what happens when you tap those rivers and streams, and explain what that does to salmon runs!  BTW, there is probably no other place in the country that has "tapped" the rivers and streams like the PNW.
> 
> You think you know so much about WA state?  Why, with average rainfall amounts, is the state in a drought emergency?



They had options, and have had them for decades. Like I said, the shortsightedness to not mitigate future problems is in and of itself a problem. Smart guy.


----------



## Jetjockey (Jun 22, 2015)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> They had options, and have had them for decades. Like I said, the shortsightedness to not mitigate future problems is in and of itself a problem. Smart guy.



Future problems?  When did the "future" problems begin?  And tell me, how would you have treated the "problem" any different?  Just read your own article, what happens to those desal plants when the rains return?   And if you would do us all a favor, please answer the question.  When did WA states water problems begin, and where does WA state get its water?  Why is that such a tough question for you to answer "smart guy"?


----------



## toyota4x4h (Jun 22, 2015)

You guys act like it was the courses fault the greens were so fast lol. The usga deliberatly held back water on the course all week from what i read to challenge the guys. Rough and tough greens or not they were all on the same course they all played the same greens. I say not a problem with the place. And slayer stick with uga football.. to say that place wont get another event is just silly. You sound like the nascar "fans" that just watch racing at daytona act like they know what they are talking about..ie you and golf.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jun 22, 2015)

toyota4x4h said:


> You guys act like it was the courses fault the greens were so fast lol. The usga deliberatly held back water on the course all week from what i read to challenge the guys. Rough and tough greens or not they were all on the same course they all played the same greens. *I say not a problem with the place.* And slayer stick with uga football.. to say that place wont get another event is just silly. You sound like the nascar "fans" that just watch racing at daytona act like they know what they are talking about..ie you and golf.



You say??? Yeah, the heck with what PGA pros know cause you say...


----------



## rjcruiser (Jun 22, 2015)

Twiggbuster said:


> I could holly watch it.



She was aweful. Ask a question. ..then in the middle of the guy answering....she pushes the button on the screen...making it awkward.  Does the fuy finish his response or go into saying what he did on that hole.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 22, 2015)

Browning Slayer said:


> You say??? Yeah, the heck with what PGA pros know cause you say...


----------



## toyota4x4h (Jun 22, 2015)

Horshel is a fool and acted like one out there yesterday..Sergio though I like him isnt very good and has been know to complain when he cant compete. Saying they are not green or lack grass is nothing new. Do you even play? Come to north ga in teh dead of the summer to some of these local courses and a lot of greens are dead and dried up. Usga knew what they were doing and set it up to challenge the guys. Either way its done and over you can get back to what you were doing previous as you dont know golf.


----------



## Jetjockey (Jun 22, 2015)

Browning Slayer said:


> You say??? Yeah, the heck with what PGA pros know cause you say...



The USGA wanted the course to play that way.  What's so hard to understand about that?  You don't seem to understand that it doesn't rain in WA state during the summer.  If grass doesn't get watered, it dies.  How "green" the grass is is directly related to how much irrigation it gets.  Does the course you saw over the last couple days look anything like this course?  I wonder why?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 22, 2015)

Jetjockey said:


> Future problems?  When did the "future" problems begin?  And tell me, how would you have treated the "problem" any different?  Just read your own article, what happens to those desal plants when the rains return?   And if you would do us all a favor, please answer the question.  When did WA states water problems begin, and where does WA state get its water?  Why is that such a tough question for you to answer "smart guy"?


What happens to desalination plants when it rains? (not desalinization) Nothing!

"Does weather affect the availability of water for desalination?

No. It is a drought-proof process unaffected by rainfall or other weather conditions. Part of the testing done at the pilot project determined that even in the most difficult operating conditions, the process works well."

http://carlsbaddesal.com/process-faqs

And if you understood the concept of "mitigation" you would understand it is planning for all possible future issues, not contingent on waiting for them to happen, so the breadth of all of your questions are a moot point. 

Good try, but maybe you should stick to flying Cessna's. 

BTW, to subvert the 3rd iteration of the same thing you are most likely to echo. Unless Wa. has totally seceded from the Union, FEMA has had mitigation for drought on the books of actions to take for decades. I guess they are smarter than the need to take heed to such though. 

AND, if you'll raise your level of drought data expertise AND where the entire State gets their water, you'll realize this isn't the first time Wa. has dealt with a drought. Reading their current and past plans for dealing with them is where the shortfall exists.

http://www.ecy.wa.gov/programs/wr/ws/wtrsuply.html


----------



## Jetjockey (Jun 22, 2015)

Or this?


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jun 22, 2015)

toyota4x4h said:


> Horshel is a fool and acted like one out there yesterday..Sergio though I like him isnt very good and has been know to complain when he cant compete. Saying they are not green or lack grass is nothing new. Do you even play? Come to north ga in teh dead of the summer to some of these local courses and a lot of greens are dead and dried up. Usga knew what they were doing and set it up to challenge the guys. Either way its done and over you can get back to what you were doing previous as you dont know golf.




Is that because "You say".... Was the US Open in North Ga in the dead of summer??? NO! So you are comparing apples to Oranges! You really don't have a clue do you? You say you know Golf... You know how to go play a public course in Chatsworth.. I grew up playing golf everyday in the summer at Northwoods Country Club and it was in better shape than Chambers Bay. I was the Operations Manager for a sub-contractor that ran the Bellsouth Classic at Sugarloaf Country Club and I prepped the Facility for the PGA event, ate lunch with Greg Norman numerous times while he was designing Sugarloaf. So before you tell me more about how I don't know Golf, get a resume outside of N Ga public courses... 

And those quotes were from numerous players.. Yeah, who is that Rory guy?? And that Gary Player guy.. Yep.. nobodies...


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jun 22, 2015)

Jetjockey said:


> Or this?



Plain and simple.. 



> As the complaints piled up throughout the week, questions arose about what could have been done, if anything. According to Davis, not much.
> 
> “For people who might say, ‘why didn’t the USGA do anything?’ you really don’t understand agronomy,” Davis said. “What are we going to do two months before the U.S. Open, gas the greens and replant them? At this point, we were just trying to make the best of the situation.





> In order for the professionals to come back, though, changes will have to be made.


----------



## Jetjockey (Jun 22, 2015)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> What happens to desalination plants when it rains? (not desalinization) Nothing!
> 
> "Does weather affect the availability of water for desalination?
> 
> ...



Again, you refuse to answer the question.  But I know why!  The issue in WA state is t a rainfall issue.  It's a storage issue.  Imagine if all the dams broke on all the water sotorage reservoirs in GA at the same time?  What is GA's back up plan?  Believe me, they don't have one.  Several years ago the state was panicking during the drought..  In WA state, snowpack is the water storage system.  As the snow melts during the summer, the reservoirs and rivers are kept filled.  When the temperature isnt cold enough to make the rain fall as snow during the winter, the water flows into the rivers and out into the ocean.  When the storage system breaks (just like the dams breaking on Lake Lanier) there is very little they can do short term.  Last year at this time, the snow pack was 100%+ in many areas, and the areas that didn't have 100% snow pack, were pretty close...    What your suggesting, is that the Government spend billions of dollars on a problem that didnt exist 8 months ago, and could easily aliviate itself in another 6 months!  I thought you were against wasteful government spending? .......  Here's Miguels genious idea!!  Let's spend BILLION's of US Taxpayers dollars on a desalinization plant to fix a problem, that didnt existed 8 months ago, will probably fix itself in 6 months, thus making the plant compoetry useless, and wasting billions of dollars!  Great idea Miguel...  Let's jump on it!


----------



## rjcruiser (Jun 22, 2015)

Browning Slayer said:


> Is that because "You say".... Was the US Open in North Ga in the dead of summer??? NO! So you are comparing apples to Oranges! You really don't have a clue do you? You say you know Golf... You know how to go play a public course in Chatsworth.. I grew up playing golf everyday in the summer at Northwoods Country Club and it was in better shape than Chambers Bay. I was the Operations Manager for a sub-contractor that ran the Bellsouth Classic at Sugarloaf Country Club and I prepped the Facility for the PGA event, ate lunch with Greg Norman numerous times while he was designing Sugarloaf. So before you tell me more about how I don't know Golf, get a resume outside of N Ga public courses...
> 
> And those quotes were from numerous players.. Yeah, who is that Rory guy?? And that Gary Player guy.. Yep.. nobodies...



Careful browning...toyota4x4h played junior golf and is a self proclaimed expert here on on the forum.

The rest of us are just country hicks that don't know how to judge a usga event.


----------



## Jetjockey (Jun 22, 2015)

Browning Slayer said:


> Plain and simple..



Maybe watered the course?  There's a crazy idea.    The course played tough, just as it was suppose to, and just like the USGA wanted it to.  At the end of the day, the #2 players in the world, and currently the best player on the tournament, won the US Open, just like its suppose to be!  Maybe the guys complaining should go back to practicing, and start trying to catch Jordan Speith, instead of complaining about a missed put that could have put the tournament into a playoff.  He did win with a -5 score  didnt he?  That seems to be about the average winning score when you look back at the history of the U.S. Open.  So what's the problem?


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jun 22, 2015)

rjcruiser said:


> Careful browning...toyota4x4h played junior golf and is a self proclaimed expert here on on the forum.
> 
> The rest of us are just country hicks that don't know how to judge a usga event.



I would also be willing to bet I've played more "private" courses than he has played public courses..


----------



## toyota4x4h (Jun 22, 2015)

Another thread turned into a p e p e match by ol slayer. At least he stays busy huh? 

Back on topic..could anyone here make that second put DJ missed to force a playoff? With everyone watching knowing that was the biggest put of your career up to that point? Ill be honest I woulda missed that one.


----------



## toyota4x4h (Jun 22, 2015)

Browning Slayer said:


> I would also be willing to bet I've played more "private" courses than he has played public courses..



Private courses dont make you better and Id lay down a few grand that I beat you handily.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jun 22, 2015)

Jetjockey said:


> Maybe watered the course?  There's a crazy idea.    The course played tough, just as it was suppose to, and just like the USGA wanted it to.



The course was beautiful and had some awesome views.

I understand the lack of rain but the complaints were valid. The course was in POOR shape and everything was dead. That was the complaint and after watching the event and seeing bare spots on the green made me shake my head. The greens were infested with poa annua.  It's the US Open and the course should of been taken care of.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 22, 2015)

toyota4x4h said:


> Another thread turned into a p e p e match by ol slayer. At least he stays busy huh?
> 
> Back on topic..could anyone here make that second put DJ missed to force a playoff? With everyone watching knowing that was the biggest put of your career up to that point? Ill be honest I woulda missed that one.



If DJ could putt he would be winning lots of tournaments.  I believe he is ranked 118th on tour on putts less than 6 feet.   You don't win with a stat like that. 

And yes I would have missed it too.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jun 22, 2015)

toyota4x4h said:


> Another thread turned into a p e p e match by ol slayer. At least he stays busy huh?
> 
> Back on topic..could anyone here make that second put DJ missed to force a playoff? With everyone watching knowing that was the biggest put of your career up to that point? Ill be honest I woulda missed that one.





Ahhh... You called me out saying I didn't know anything about golf. I prove you wrong, yet again... And you cry about it.. 

As far as the putt.. Not a chance!


----------



## toyota4x4h (Jun 22, 2015)

I think its the cocain he does or did or used to thats messed his putting up haha! Cant keeps hands still.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 22, 2015)

Jetjockey said:


> As the snow melts during the summer, the reservoirs and rivers are kept filled.  When the temperature isnt cold enough to make the rain fall as snow during the winter, the water flows into the rivers and out into the ocean.


So let me get this straight. When the rain aka precipitation falls as snow, when it melts it goes into the reservoirs, but when the rain aka precipitation falls as actual rain it doesn't run into the reservoirs but instead into the rivers and out into the ocean.

Dang, y'all have some smart rain out there.

Perhaps you should give up flying Cessna's and become a fertilizer salesman.


----------



## rjcruiser (Jun 22, 2015)

Browning Slayer said:


> I would also be willing to bet I've played more "private" courses than he has played public courses..



oh okay.  so...since you've played some private clubs...you're all of the sudden an expert too?

geez



toyota4x4h said:


> Back on topic..could anyone here make that second put DJ missed to force a playoff? With everyone watching knowing that was the biggest put of your career up to that point? Ill be honest I woulda missed that one.



Would've been tough.  he screwed up on the first putt.  don't think he tried to make the first one...but his caddie should have told him to just barely touch it...but instead, he got a little aggressive and it cost him.

Reminded me of Goosen back in 2001 when he 3 putted from 10 feet on the 72nd hole to tie Mark Brooks and force a Monday playoff.



Browning Slayer said:


> The greens were infested with poa annua.  It's the US Open and the course should of been taken care of.



Yup.  The poa should have been a problem they started addressing years ago when it was announced.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jun 22, 2015)

rjcruiser said:


> oh okay.  so...since you've played some private clubs...you're all of the sudden an expert too?
> 
> geez
> 
> Yup. The poa should have been a problem they started addressing years ago when it was announced.



Not at all! But you don't have to be an expert to see that course looked like crap! 

As far as maintenance that course had been losing money for the last 9 or 10 years and until the announcement of the US Open they haven't turned a profit in a long time! Sad really, it's a good looking course..


----------



## rjcruiser (Jun 22, 2015)

Browning Slayer said:


> Not at all! But you don't have to be an expert to see that course looked like crap!
> 
> As far as maintenance that course had been losing money for the last 9 or 10 years and until the announcement of the US Open they haven't turned a profit in a long time! Sad really, it's a good looking course..



Problem is...people aren't going to drop $300 on a round of golf there unless it has had a big name tourney play there....and even then...most won't do it.

The golf course biz is pretty tough...and has been for a while.  Then, you design it to be a little odd and it is fun for a year and then people realize...it's a play there once, but never again type place.  

Lots of those courses on the West Coast.   Most were built during the golf/real estate boom of 2000-2006.


----------



## toyota4x4h (Jun 22, 2015)

I personally have never played a links style course or ocean course. I have never got into any of the pinehurst courses. Im more of a value over nice course great view big name kinda guy lol. Though Im going to Sequoyah Nat Golf Club this october. I think its one of the nicest places around here.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jun 22, 2015)

rjcruiser said:


> Problem is...people aren't going to drop $300 on a round of golf there unless it has had a big name tourney play there....and even then...most won't do it.
> 
> The golf course biz is pretty tough...and has been for a while.  Then, you design it to be a little odd and it is fun for a year and then people realize...it's a play there once, but never again type place.
> 
> Lots of those courses on the West Coast.   Most were built during the golf/real estate boom of 2000-2006.



It is tough. A lot of the courses out here in Utah are losing money too. But then again, you can get out on a nice course for $40 unlike the cost back in GA.. 



toyota4x4h said:


> I personally have never played a links style course or ocean course. I have never got into any of the pinehurst courses. Im more of a value over nice course great view big name kinda guy lol. Though Im going to Sequoyah Nat Golf Club this october. I think its one of the nicest places around here.



Heck man, one of the best courses I like is Innsbruck in Helen, Ga. Value is why I put my clubs up in GA. I could buy a rod n reel for the price of 18 holes.. 

A lot of the comments I was reading about Chambers Bay was "Ha, now the Pros have to play a course like us weekend golfers" "Dead course and crappy greens".....


----------



## Jetjockey (Jun 22, 2015)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> So let me get this straight. When the rain aka precipitation falls as snow, when it melts it goes into the reservoirs, but when the rain aka precipitation falls as actual rain it doesn't run into the reservoirs but instead into the rivers and out into the ocean.
> 
> Dang, y'all have some smart rain out there.
> 
> Perhaps you should give up flying Cessna's and become a fertilizer salesman.



Yep, that's EXACTLY how it works!  They fill the reservoirs during the winter when it rains and snows.  When the rain quits falling in the spring, the snow melt keeps the reservoirs full.  If there's no snow melt to fill the reservoirs, they go dry and the state runs out of water.  Pretty simple actually!


----------



## toyota4x4h (Jun 22, 2015)

Thats the downfall of the golf bidness..you cant run a half tail setup and expect to keep ppl coming. Also you cant charge 150$ around here or heck I wouldnt pay above 50$ and expect ppl to show up. I havnt played Innsbruck but Ill add that to my list. I did get to Big Canoe once during my AJGA days but just once I dont remember much. Most of my tourny days was spent in atlanta area.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jun 22, 2015)

toyota4x4h said:


> Thats the downfall of the golf bidness..you cant run a half tail setup and expect to keep ppl coming. Also you cant charge 150$ around here or heck I wouldnt pay above 50$ and expect ppl to show up. I havnt played Innsbruck but Ill add that to my list. I did get to Big Canoe once during my AJGA days but just once I dont remember much. Most of my tourny days was spent in atlanta area.



The AJGA is a great operation and allowed me to play so many nice courses over the years!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jun 22, 2015)

Jetjockey said:


> Yep, that's EXACTLY how it works!  They fill the reservoirs during the winter when it rains and snows.  When the rain quits falling in the spring, the snow melt keeps the reservoirs full.  If there's no snow to fill the reservoirs, they go dry and the state runs out of water.  Pretty simple actually!




Sprinklers???


----------



## toyota4x4h (Jun 22, 2015)

Browning Slayer said:


> The AJGA is a great operation and allowed me to play so many nice courses over the years!



Only thing I didnt like was the walking lol. I regret I didnt advance my golf..I thought getting a college degree and full time job was the way to go. Now im 30 and getting back into tourny play. Got one tomorrow cant wait.


----------



## rjcruiser (Jun 22, 2015)

toyota4x4h said:


> I personally have never played a links style course or ocean course. I have never got into any of the pinehurst courses. Im more of a value over nice course great view big name kinda guy lol. Though Im going to Sequoyah Nat Golf Club this october. I think its one of the nicest places around here.



There are a lot of cool courses for not too much....just gotta search a little bit.

I play mostly east of 285.  There are some good courses...play mid day or late and you can play for less than $30.  Cherokee Run in Conyers is probably one of the better courses around.  Has 1 hole that is just flat out stupid, but other than that, isn't too bad.  A bit of course knowledge is needed which can make it a bit of a bear the first time you play it, but it is a challenge and the greens are pretty good.

Ashton Hills in Covington is pretty good too.  Again, some local knowledge is required but not as much as Cherokee Run.  Greens are in fantastic shape...but it is a bit narrower and from the tips, there is some length.  No stupid holes for the most part...which is nice.

I've had the chance to play a few nice places...most I would say aren't worth it...but then again, there are a few that I'd pay to play again.  Probably the most famous is the Ocean Course at Kiawah.  Played it once... I think I'd pay $300 to play it again.



Browning Slayer said:


> A lot of the comments I was reading about Chambers Bay was "Ha, now the Pros have to play a course like us weekend golfers" "Dead course and crappy greens".....



Hilarious.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jun 22, 2015)

Golf 


I thought this was the sports forum?


----------



## toyota4x4h (Jun 22, 2015)

Kiawah is close to tops on my list of places to play. And spot I've played every sport..and honestly golf is the most challenging. I find it awesome that I'm competing against myself every time I go. Very rewarding..sorry that aren't good lol


----------



## elfiii (Jun 22, 2015)

What is this "golf" of which ya'll speak? It doesn't sound very manly to me.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 22, 2015)

All I know is that suck butt, arrogant, egotistacal Tigggggggger missed the cut !!!!!


----------



## KyDawg (Jun 22, 2015)

That OP Peanutman is always stirring thing up.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jun 22, 2015)

elfiii said:


> What is this "golf" of which ya'll speak? It doesn't sound very manly to me.



Its a sport where you try to pound as many beers as you can in 18 holes. While trying to lose as many golf balls as you can. Pretty simple really!


----------



## rjcruiser (Jun 22, 2015)

toyota4x4h said:


> Kiawah is close to tops on my list of places to play. And spot I've played every sport..and honestly golf is the most challenging. I find it awesome that I'm competing against myself every time I go. Very rewarding..sorry that aren't good lol



There are very few places I'd say are worth it...but that is one of them.  None of the other courses on the island are worth what they ask...but that one is.  



Hooked On Quack said:


> All I know is that suck butt, arrogant, egotistacal Tigggggggger missed the cut !!!!!





The bad thing is his bad mojo rubbed off on Fowler.  It rubbed off on Oostie for one round too, which I was happy about.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 22, 2015)

elfiii said:


> What is this "golf" of which ya'll speak? It doesn't sound very manly to me.





Golf bats make good snake hooks.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 22, 2015)

Nicodemus said:


> Golf bats make good snake hooks.



What do you have on the Fore! end of that bat?   Do you have another pic?


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 22, 2015)

gobbleinwoods said:


> What do you have on the Fore! end of that bat?   Do you have another pic?



What is the Fore? I don`t know anything about golf.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jun 22, 2015)

I would just as soon watch a possum sleeping as to watch people play golf? What in the world does anybody get out of it? It might be fun to play if you're real drunk, but watching people play it on tv? Wearing all those funny lookin' little effeminate britches and plaid Mr. Rogers sweaters and stuff? And goin' "Shhhhhhhhhh!" all the time? And, "Yay, I won this hideous green polyester blouse/jacket that looks like something Elton John wouldn't be caught dead in?" Naw. I thought this was an outdoorsman forum?


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 22, 2015)

Nicodemus said:


> What is the Fore? I don`t know anything about golf.



What does the hook look like?   Doesn't appear like any I have ever seen.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 22, 2015)

gobbleinwoods said:


> What does the hook look like?   Doesn't appear like any I have ever seen.



Oh. That`s #4 hard drawn copper and it`s held in place with Go-riller glue. Home made by yours truly and garundadgumteed by yours truly. You pin that rascal`s head down with it, you can git the varmint so it can`t git you. I got one in each truck, just for emergencies, don`t ya know.    Yea, it`s alive.   

I traded those two golf club handles to one of the original members of this forum, Woody`s Janitor, for a big spear point I knapped out. Long time ago.


----------



## injun joe (Jun 22, 2015)

Either way, that was one butt-ugly golf course.
Rattlers looked like they'd a been right at home on most holes.


----------



## jimbo4116 (Jun 22, 2015)

Jetjockey said:


> It's a beautiful course.  It's just not like every other course in the U.S..  The greens were too fast, but then again, it's summer in the PNW.  For those of you that don't know, everything gets brown during the summer in the PNE because it doesn't rain during the summer up there.  Add on the lack of snow in the mountains which is leading to a big drought, and there isn't much water up there right now.



They don't have sprinklers in the PNW.

Greens were not so much fast as severely sloped. Two shots landing on the green with in a foot of each other could end up 60 yards.

And Snedicker wasn't on the green when his ball hit whatever it hit.

But in the end it is golf and everyone had to play the same course.

Spieth is the MAN.


----------



## jimbo4116 (Jun 22, 2015)

rjcruiser said:


> oh okay.  so...since you've played some private clubs...you're all of the sudden an expert too?
> 
> geez
> 
> ...



The Poa wasn't the problem, it was the fescue. Pebble Beach has Poa Greens.


----------



## toyota4x4h (Jun 22, 2015)

I think it was the combo of both that was throwing off the roll on the putts. In the end I'm jealous bec they make 8-10mill a year outside of the course not including whatever they earn to hit a silly ball around with sticks. 

Also slayer and I have a match to setup..who's in on bets? Lol


----------



## rjcruiser (Jun 22, 2015)

jimbo4116 said:


> The Poa wasn't the problem, it was the fescue. Pebble Beach has Poa Greens.



Actually no.  They didn't have enough time to get rid of the fescue and have the poa take over. 



toyota4x4h said:


> I think it was the combo of both that was throwing off the roll on the putts.



This. You can't shave poa and fescue down to that length and dry it out and expect it to perform. Those two don't jive well together....especially in dry conditions.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jun 22, 2015)

Browning Slayer said:


> Its a sport where you try to pound as many beers as you can




Ohhh. Kind of like fishing. 



I just might be good at this golf.


----------



## kmckinnie (Jun 22, 2015)

NCHillbilly said:


> I would just as soon watch a possum sleeping as to watch people play golf? What in the world does anybody get out of it? It might be fun to play if you're real drunk, but watching people play it on tv? Wearing all those funny lookin' little effeminate britches and plaid Mr. Rogers sweaters and stuff? And goin' "Shhhhhhhhhh!" all the time? And, "Yay, I won this hideous green polyester blouse/jacket that looks like something Elton John wouldn't be caught dead in?" Naw. I thought this was an outdoorsman forum?



I killed a big doe off of the Fort Hood golf course, 1983 or so. My name is in the books that year for 2nd largest unguided the course around here has some nice ponds on it. P nut could bring us beer while we fish


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 22, 2015)

Browning Slayer said:


> Its a sport where you try to pound as many beers as you can in 18 holes. While trying to lose as many golf balls as you can. Pretty simple really!



That's been my experience. 

Let's not bring up the drink cart girls. That'll derail the fool out of this one, and JJ is confused enough as it is without that nonsense.


----------



## Jetjockey (Jun 22, 2015)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> That's been my experience.
> 
> Let's not bring up the drink cart girls. That'll derail the fool out of this one, and JJ is confused enough as it is without that nonsense.



That mean you've seen ther error in your ways and your done arguing why there is a drought without a reduction of rainfall?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 22, 2015)

Jetjockey said:


> That mean you've seen ther error in your ways and your done arguing why there is a drought without a reduction of rainfall?



You finally agreed with me, why continue.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jun 23, 2015)

SpotandStalk said:


> Ohhh. Kind of like fishing.
> 
> 
> 
> I just might be good at this golf.



Come out to Utah and give it a try.. I'll buy the beer.. 



Miguel Cervantes said:


> That's been my experience.
> 
> Let's not bring up the drink cart girls. That'll derail the fool out of this one, and JJ is confused enough as it is without that nonsense.




At the end of the day that's the way it should be. I use to be serious about it but now I could care less. I'm out there to enjoy my day off! And look at the beer cart ladies..


----------



## kmckinnie (Jun 23, 2015)

I can only afford one club, which one would be my best choise


----------



## kmckinnie (Jun 23, 2015)

And why?


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jun 23, 2015)

kmckinnie said:


> I can only afford one club, which one would be my best choise



Im in the same position.



A driver. You can hit your first couple shots with a driver then just throw the ball the rest of the way.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jun 23, 2015)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> That's been my experience.
> 
> Let's not bring up the drink cart girls. That'll derail the fool out of this one, and JJ is confused enough as it is without that nonsense.




Let me get this right. 


They have hot girls drive around on carts selling liquor?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 23, 2015)

kmckinnie said:


> I can only afford one club, which one would be my best choise



That's easy, I would use my 7 iron. Not as long on drives as my 6 iron but I can set the ball in varying positions in my stance to compensate for that, it gives me a decent loft in the event I end up on the beach and wouldn't be too bad for blading some putts. It chips well from the fringe and I can get a decent John Daly loft off of downhill rough lies on a greens approach with it.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 23, 2015)

SpotandStalk said:


> Let me get this right.
> 
> 
> They have hot girls drive around on carts selling liquor?



Unbelievable ain't it? 

I played Highland Park in B'ham two weekends ago. Nicole was the drink cart girl at that course. Words just don't do it justice.....


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jun 23, 2015)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> That's easy, I would use my 7 iron. Not as long on drives as my 6 iron but I can set the ball in varying positions in my stance to compensate for that, it gives me a decent loft in the event I end up on the beach and wouldn't be too bad for blading some putts. It chips well from the fringe and I can get a decent John Daly loft off of downhill rough lies on a greens approach with it.



 That was Tin Cup's #1 club! Broke all of his clubs expect the old 7 iron to qualify for the US Open!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jun 23, 2015)

SpotandStalk said:


> Let me get this right.
> 
> 
> They have hot girls drive around on carts selling liquor?





Miguel Cervantes said:


> Unbelievable ain't it?
> 
> I played Highland Park in B'ham two weekends ago. Nicole was the drink cart girl at that course. Words just don't do it justice.....



I was lucky enough to play in a tournament where all the drink girls were from the Cheetah..


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 23, 2015)

Browning Slayer said:


> I was lucky enough to play in a tournament where all the drink girls were from the Cheetah..



Now you've done it. kmckinnie is going to think you can play golf at the zoo.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jun 23, 2015)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Now you've done it. kmckinnie is going to think you can play golf at the zoo.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jun 23, 2015)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Unbelievable ain't it?
> 
> I played Highland Park in B'ham two weekends ago. Nicole was the drink cart girl at that course. Words just don't do it justice.....





Browning Slayer said:


> I was lucky enough to play in a tournament where all the drink girls were from the Cheetah..



Now I'm looking on ebay for a golf cart and clubs. 


A couple questions........Will they let me drive my Ranger on the course? Are wood clubs any good?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 23, 2015)

SpotandStalk said:


> Now I'm looking on ebay for a golf cart and clubs.
> 
> 
> A couple questions........Will they let me drive my Ranger on the course? Are wood clubs any good?



Rangers are the most beneficial, especially on days when it is a 90 degree or no carts on fairways rule. I've never seen a "no rangers on fairways" sign. The clubs I learned on were my dads old Wilson persimmons. Man I wish I had those back. The 3 wood would keep the ball about 4 ft off of the fairway for a good 50  yards before it would begin to climb. Darndest thing I've ever seen, and haven't been able to reproduce it since.


----------



## riprap (Jun 23, 2015)

Fox needs to stay out of college football and golf. Of course they promoted Tiger. They got pro football down and try hard to promote the sinking ship of Nascar. I get 10 posts a day on my facebook telling me what Dale Jr is doing. I think he had a peanut butter and jelly sandwich for lunch.


----------



## kmckinnie (Jun 23, 2015)

Which zoo has the best course.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 23, 2015)

kmckinnie said:


> Which zoo has the best course.



Pick your  poison...

http://www.golfzoo.com/?utm_source=..._content=ad1&gclid=CP3v3f6kp8YCFdgDgQod8Z4AXw


----------

